# Soundbar to Projector without HDMI ARC



## gerygg (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi!

I have an Optoma HD27e with an HDMI 1.4 IN port and a 3.5 jack OUT.
I want to buy a Soundbar, connect a Chromecast to it and use it as a hub to the projector.

All Soundbars I found that have Passthrough use an HDMI ARC and I'm not sure I'll be able to connect it to the projecto to send the video only.

Can someone please clarify me this? I've been reading a lot on this but I'm really confused.

Thanks a lot

Gery


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

I think you're good if the soundbar has an HDMI in and out. If the HDMI out on the soundbar is ARC capable, it will still pass the video to the projector.

Connect the Chromecast HDMI output to the soundbar HDMI input. Connect the soundbar HDMI output to the projector HDMI in. You'll control audio volume with the soundbar remote control.


If you plan on using your projector for video devices other than the chromecast, then this setup will only give the chromecast audio to the soundbar.



How many devices will send video to the projector?


----------



## gerygg (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks Adam! That's what I thought but I'm unsure you could connect an HDMI ARC to 1.4 and still work. Thanks!


----------

